# Cape Howe



## Fairfield

Built for Lyle Shipping Company by Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow in 1962 she carried ore to British ports and as such was a frequent visitor to Glasgow.
This was taken in 1974 as she made her way downriver stern first to King George V Dock to cant after discharging her cargo at General Terminus Quay.
She was scrapped in 1984 as AL TAWWAB.


----------



## tanker

Very interesting remember of these 2 similar B/C GOTHTLAND and CAPE HOWE
of the beginning 1960 years!!!


----------



## James MacDonald

*Jim Macdonald Cape Howe*

I sailed on the Cape Howe as EDH at Antwerp 17/11/1966. We sailed to Seven Islands ,Middlesbrough,Narvik,Glasgow 12/12/1966. The Capt was A MacLeod from Stornaway.


----------



## doncontrols

I was just a little sprog when I sailed on the Cape Howe to Seven Islands - my old man was sailing as Chief Eng (Barry Smith). Don't remember too much about it other than getting lots of fruit and being fascinated with automatic doors in a seven isles supermarket!!

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ray Ferrie

I sailed in the first Cape Howe. She was a three island dry cargo ship, built in 1943 for Lyle's. I thought at first that was the ship you were referring to. I did my first trip to sea in her as a deck Apprentice. We left her in Osaka, Japan in 1961 to be scrapped after a long voyage of 15 months. Are there any old Cape Howers out there? Those were the days when you really saw the world!


----------



## jazz606

I was a cadet on the Cape Howe in late 1964 in between long trips on the Cape York and Cape Sable - we thought she was a big ship!


----------



## ian d.cameron

thanks fairfield, another photo to add to my portfolio, i sailed on her for a year 73/74 and have some fond memories. 
the chippy liked a wee drink so i somehow got laden with doing the ballast, the valves were big and they took for ever to open and shut but they put some muscle on me.regards.Ian


----------



## stan mayes

Hello Ray Ferrie,
There are other old CAPE HOWE seamen out there..I made the maiden voyage in the same ship you refer to. 5 th February 1943 to 10th May 1943.Captain Allan...
It was a memorable trip and I am grateful to the Ships Nostalgia team for allowing me to record it..
It is in Forum Mess Deck- WW2 Convoys Stan Mayes..
CAPE HOWE was not broken up in 1961..She was sold to Hong Kong owners in 1961 and renamed WORLD PINK ..She was broken up in Kaohsiung in 1967


----------



## murty

The cape howe was my first ship as deck boy 10/9/71 to 20/1/72. 
Murdo Campbell 
Isle of Lewis.


----------



## JohnL

*John Leathem*

The photo of Cape Howe brought back happy memories. I joined her as a Deck Boy in March 1970 at General Terminus Glasgow, straight from the Sea School in Gravesend, and left in August of that year. My first trip was to Puerto Ordaz, up the Orinoco River in Venezuela, a big experience for a young Glasgow lad! Went to Seven Islands, Monrovia and Murmansk in the middle of winter, I can still feel the cold! I rejoined her in 1975 as an EDH. I always remember her as a happy ship both times I sailed on her


----------



## Jeffers

She was my first ship too. Joined her in South Shields and sailed on Dec 17th 1968, four days before my 17th birthday! 
Did a trip to Seven Islands and Monrovia.
There were two deck boys aboard, myself and a lad from South Uist called McPhee, I think his first name was Jamie, but I'm not sure. His dad was also on her as bosun. 
I remember that I was the youngest on board and as we were at sea for New Year, I ended up on the ship's bell at the bow with an old AB who was the oldest on the ship. He rang out the old year and I rang in the new. I was told it was an old tradition.
I didn't stay at sea though, I left after a couple of years. I took early retirement last year after around 30 years in the computer industry.


----------



## ian d.cameron

Anyone on her when she Pooped a freak wave, it must have been after Murty’s first trip in 72 and before I joined her in June 73.
Apparently the wave hit the Port Quarter and went through the Chippies locker, through our mess room; through the Arabs mess room and the dispensary, stopping at the Chief Stewarts cabin. There was two forty five gallon drums full of bitumen lashed to the Lazerette hatch and one ended up on the funnel deck.
Sounded like a fun trip.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Jeffers said:


> She was my first ship too. Joined her in South Shields and sailed on Dec 17th 1968, four days before my 17th birthday!
> Did a trip to Seven Islands and Monrovia.
> There were two deck boys aboard, myself and a lad from South Uist called McPhee, I think his first name was Jamie, but I'm not sure. His dad was also on her as bosun.
> I remember that I was the youngest on board and as we were at sea for New Year, I ended up on the ship's bell at the bow with an old AB who was the oldest on the ship. He rang out the old year and I rang in the new. I was told it was an old tradition.
> I didn't stay at sea though, I left after a couple of years. I took early retirement last year after around 30 years in the computer industry.


Good one Jeff, not many of us had that opportunity.

John T,


----------



## muldonaich

why were the watertight doors left open?????


----------



## ian d.cameron

I don’t know muldonaich, I was hoping someone on here would recall the incident.
Maybe someone went into the chippies locker for something and left the storm door open not expecting a freak wave from the following sea.Hopefully we find out more.


----------



## ian d.cameron

I was talking to a lad today, (Iain Rogers) who was on her as deck boy when the wave struck.
He reckons it was either in Jan/Feb 1973. But he couldn’t recall why the storm door was left open.


----------



## Dave Wilson

Jeffers said:


> She was my first ship too. Joined her in South There were two deck boys aboard, myself and a lad from South Uist called McPhee, I think his first name was Jamie, but I'm not sure. His dad was also on her as bosun.
> .


Now that is interesting as I always thought that father and son sailing together in the same ship was not allowed.


----------



## muldonaich

ian d.cameron said:


> I was talking to a lad today, (Iain Rogers) who was on her as deck boy when the wave struck.
> He reckons it was either in Jan/Feb 1973. But he couldn’t recall why the storm door was left open.


coming across the north atlantic in jan/feb with watertight doors open????? it beggars belief and on an ore carrier fully loaded??? kev.


----------



## Dave Wilson

muldonaich said:


> coming across the north atlantic in jan/feb with watertight doors open????? it beggars belief and on an ore carrier fully loaded??? kev.


You may well be perplexed at crossing the North Atlantic with W/T doors open but therein lies the root cause of many Bulk Carrier casualties. ....Human Error. I see it on a regular basis. I send reminders to ships masters on sailing of what most would say is common sense.


----------



## ian d.cameron

I agree with you both, that’s why I was hoping someone on here might know why/who. I only got talking to Iain for a minute today as someone was getting in the taxi, so maybe it will have jogged his memory.


----------



## PILL SHARK

JohnL said:


> The photo of Cape Howe brought back happy memories. I joined her as a Deck Boy in March 1970 at General Terminus Glasgow, straight from the Sea School in Gravesend, and left in August of that year. My first trip was to Puerto Ordaz, up the Orinoco River in Venezuela, a big experience for a young Glasgow lad! Went to Seven Islands, Monrovia and Murmansk in the middle of winter, I can still feel the cold! I rejoined her in 1975 as an EDH. I always remember her as a happy ship both times I sailed on her


I was on there at the same time if you payedoff in august how was it the middle of winter.I watched the 1970 world cup in the mission in murmansk it never got dark


----------



## NoR

*Found my old discharge book.......*

..........Cape Howe 21/9/64 to 9/11/64 just filling in between long trips on the Cape York and Cape Sable


----------



## Galley Boy

After Bowrings Prospero the Cape Howe was 5 star luxury, did two trips as Galley Boy in 1965 from Tyne Iron Ore Quay-Seven Islands-Glasgow-Seven Islands-Newport. Remember making and serving breakfast for the cook and "LADY" friend while at Terminus Quay, happy days indeed


----------



## momomcd

Hi folks does anyone know if its possible to get a model of this ship as I have a neighbour who served on her and its his 50th soon


----------



## JohnL

PILL SHARK said:


> I was on there at the same time if you payedoff in august how was it the middle of winter.I watched the 1970 world cup in the mission in murmansk it never got dark


It would have been late March, which is still winter in the Artic!I was also on her later as an EDH and went up there in extremely cold weather. Any more questions?


----------



## madbob

Just caught up with this thread. Visited the old Cape Howe (1943) in Newcastle at Spillers Wharf in 1958 (9) as my uncle Tom Belshaw was Chief Engineer at the time. When I told the 2nd Mate that I wanted to go to sea his response was 'Don't be daft son !' I did go to sea and considered myself, along with thousands of other mariners, to be perfectly sensible.


----------



## bill thompson

Hello Ray Ferrie,
I joined the old Cape Howe in Newcastle NSW in 1957as deck boy.Loaded coal for South America,eventually finished up in the UK where I became a deck apprentice with Sir William Reardon Smiths,later deck officer etc etc.


----------



## annmarcy

ian d.cameron said:


> Anyone on her when she Pooped a freak wave, it must have been after Murty’s first trip in 72 and before I joined her in June 73.
> Apparently the wave hit the Port Quarter and went through the Chippies locker, through our mess room; through the Arabs mess room and the dispensary, stopping at the Chief Stewarts cabin. There was two forty five gallon drums full of bitumen lashed to the Lazerette hatch and one ended up on the funnel deck.
> Sounded like a fun trip.


Hi, can you remember an officer cadet called Bill Wrey who was on the Cape Howe on the same dates and possibly his current whereabouts please.


----------



## Erimus

..................never seen this thread before, she was one of my 'charges' in my BSC HQ days, reference much earlier to Gothland and Cape Howe, Gothland was about 3000 dwt smaller and a great deal slower.......

geoff


----------

